# Non registered mini's? Full of questions



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Okay. I have a chance of getting a few mini mares but they aren't registered. I searched this topic in the box thing at the top but it kept telling me there was an error. So I decided to just post. [/SIZE]

I already have a Registered Mini colt (He will be gelded, I don't want to get into breeding). But I got an offer to purchese a few non registered mini mares. So my question is what are the pros and cons of owning non registered mini's? I want to show eventually but are there any shows you can do with non registered minis? Is there any way to register a mini if the parent's weren't registered? I am pretty new to mini's so I am full of questions lol With that being said should I pass on this and look for registered mini's?

I think that's all the questions at the moment but if I think of anymore I will post them


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 1, 2009)

I would personally continue my search and find registered miniatures. This is because you said you are interested in showing so you would want to show with a registry unless you would just want to do local open all-breed shows which may or may not have anything more to offer miniatures than halter, showmanship and in-hand trail. You can register unregistered Miniatures with WCMHR or ICMHR but I do not recommend them and to me those papers would be best suited as toilet paper because anyone can put anything down on them. 

Plus, if you would ever need to rehome them, there are plenty more buyers in the market for AMHA/AMHR/ASPC miniatures than WCMR/ICMHR/Unregistered. 

Just my two cents!


----------



## Charley (Oct 1, 2009)

Just my humble opinion...but unregistered horses need homes just as much as registered horses need homes. If you are mainly looking for pets or lawn ornaments, they both make great furry friends. It takes the same amount of money to support and care for an unregistered horse as for a registered horse. When I lived in Virginia, I had both registered horses and unregistered, for me, it was harder to sell my registered horses than my unregistered ones.

Unregistered horses are great for fun around the farm, parades, nursing home visits, and shows at local fairs. Look into what shows are available in your area if you are serious about showing. See what kind of registry shows are near you also before you make up your mind.

In Virginia there is World Class Miniature Horse Registry. As far as I know they only have one show a year and it is held in North Carolina. The members are a fun group of people but this is not a popular registry on this board.


----------



## Littleum (Oct 1, 2009)

Short answer: just keep hunting for horses that have their papers in order. It's a buyer's market right now, so it's a great time to buy if you've got cash in hand. Fewer headaches.

Slightly longer answer:

Oppurtunities for non-registered Miniatures are pretty limited. You're limited to open all breed local shows and they have virtually no resale value. The only exception would be if you're planning on using them for recognized CDE competition, in which case, papers don't matter, but their value would be limited to a very narrow market.

As for getting papers, your options are again, very very limited. Why aren't they registered? Are any under 34"? Are you willing to go through considerable expense and hassle to get papers?


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 1, 2009)

Littleum said:


> Short answer: just keep hunting for horses that have their papers in order. It's a buyer's market right now, so it's a great time to buy if you've got cash in hand. Fewer headaches.
> Slightly longer answer:
> 
> Oppurtunities for non-registered Miniatures are pretty limited. You're limited to open all breed local shows and they have virtually no resale value. The only exception would be if you're planning on using them for recognized CDE competition, in which case, papers don't matter, but their value would be limited to a very narrow market.
> ...


While they all deserve good homes,the above is an excellant answer, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]First off, I want to thank everyone for their honest opinions



I do appreciate it. [/SIZE]

In all honesty I don't know their height yet as I didn't even think to ask about it. I'm not sure to what kinds of shows I would want to be involved in.. It probally wouldn't be anything serious, I know for at least a year. So for right now, they would most likely end of being more of a companion to Arrow and something for me to play with (As far as the training would go). And if I did want to go to any big shows I still have Arrow, right? I don't know what I may end up doing as I have to agree with Charley, all Mini's no matter if they are registered or not deserve a home. But I wanted to see what you all though





Thanks so much again.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 1, 2009)

One of my concerns about purchasing non registered miniatures is that it supports the people that are not taking care of business.

As has been already said, if you just want some pets and lawn mowers, their is no reason that you should not get them.

If you are serious about showing, I would save up until you have the money to get a show quality horse.


----------



## Keri (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, there are a few options:

1. If the price is right (very cheap), get them. Then spend time training them to cart and being family friendly. When the time is right, sell them to homes. Lots of people want minis for their grandkids or as a retirement deal to play around with (and could care less about papers). Up to you depending on how attatched you get to horses. But you could make a little bit of profit training them, then re-selling.

2. Check out open shows in your area. Lots of local horse clubs/arenas may offer something. Also, if you have children, 4-H is a great place for non-reg. minis.

3. Pass on the deal and continue searching. Its more up to what caliber of showing you want to do.

4. Non-reg. minis can be registered with the WCMHR. Its kind of a catch all registry. But they do offer shows (depends on where you live as to if they are offered. They aren't on the west coast, but they are on the east coast). I'm thinking they are low caliber type shows and the registration fee is pretty cheap. I know a lot of members on this forum are against this registry as it really doesn't represent what the AMHA/AMHR people are trying to breed. But I say, go for it if they offer shows around you.


----------



## chandab (Oct 1, 2009)

One more avenue to consider that hasn't been mentioned... Would they happen to be pinto? And, do you have any Pinto registry shows in your area? The Pinto Association does have a miniature division and any mini with qualifying pinto markings can be registered with them for a fee. [That is all I know about the Pinto association and registering minis, but another option to explore.]


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 1, 2009)

Dont forget if they are Pinto, they can be registered and shown in the Pinto Association.

http://www.pinto.org/about_pinto.html


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]They are cheap.. $100 each obo.. Hmm..Not really sure what I will do but I will look into everything



Thanks[/SIZE]


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2009)

Something else to think about that I don't think has been brought up yet: if you do decide to buy them, first make sure that they are HEALTHY and don't have any underlying problems that could cost a lot of time, money, and heartache to deal with. Some of those things could be founder, cushings, insulin resistance, or various other hoof, leg, or teeth problems, etc. This could be true of any horse, of course, but I've known too many people who bought "clearance horses" and then ended up having to put a lot more money into them.

If the horses are healthy and you don't care to show, then it might be just the thing for you.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 1, 2009)

Lots of good advice here. I suggest that if you think you might want to show, find out what clubs and shows there are in your area. I would love to show AMHR, but there aren't very many shows here, so I show mostly Pinto. And yes, you could get a non-registered pinto mini registered pretty easily. The other thing to keep in mind is maybe not so much the papers but the QUALITY of the minis. If the price is low, registered or not, they just might not be what you would want to show. And as Magic said, they might have health or conformation issues that will cost money or make them unsuitable for your plans.

I would not recommend that you buy cheap with the idea of training them to re-sell and make money. It is highly unlikely that you will make any money, and you may just get too attached to them anyway!

Good luck!


----------



## ruffian (Oct 1, 2009)

You mentioned that you won't be showing for a year or more - horses, as you already know, are a long term investment. If you decided in a year or 2 that you really want to show AMHA or AMHR, then you have 2 horses that don't fit your goals. You still have to feed, worm, vet, etc.

I agree, there are a lot of really good, really reasonable registered horses out there. In addition, with registered stock you have more of an idea what you are getting for your money and what you can expect.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have 7 minis,they have no papers. I have very little history,some have sad stories but they all needed new loving homes. I think if you have enough space,money and love they would definately be worth checking out. My big horses have papers and I don't love them any more or less



. Good luck


----------



## Minimor (Oct 1, 2009)

Of course all minis deserve a good home, but that doesn't mean that you necessarily should give a home to the first ones you're offered. If they are what you want in terms of conformation, size, etc etc then by all means they could be a great buy. There may be open shows you can enter them in, but if you're definitely wanting to show you should first check around. Here we have open shows that offer Mini classes--all sorts of Mini classes--but they also require that the horse have registration papers. A mini with no papers can only show in the open pony classes at these shows. That can be okay too, but sometimes is more difficult because the pony classes--depending on which show it is--are likely to be either 11.2 hands and under, 12.2 hands and under, or even under 14.2 and there can be good competition. You could hardship these Minis into AMHA if they aren't taller than 34" but hardshipping is expensive and you can probably buy a registered Mini for less than the hardshipping will cost.

If you think an unregistered horse will suit your needs, you could be disappointed later when you decide you'd like to show at a sanctioned show and cannot because your horse isn't registered. If you're like many of us you may get attached to that horse & won't want to sell her to buy a registered one. If you have the room then that may not be a problem either, because you can just keep the unregistered ones and buy some more that are registered...

If you buy registered horses now then your options are completely open--the sanctioned registry shows are available to you, and you can still show at any of the open shows that you might choose. You might have to pay a little more for registered stock but these days you may find some very nice horses for not a lot more money.

Just some things to consider.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

ruffian said:


> You mentioned that you won't be showing for a year or more - horses, as you already know, are a long term investment. If you decided in a year or 2 that you really want to show AMHA or AMHR, then you have 2 horses that don't fit your goals. You still have to feed, worm, vet, etc.
> I agree, there are a lot of really good, really reasonable registered horses out there. In addition, with registered stock you have more of an idea what you are getting for your money and what you can expect.



[SIZE=12pt]That's an IF I show.. I have a lot of factors to consider.. I didn't want to put this on here but I feel I need to so some of yall can know where I am coming from. My mom has terminal cancer and now it's just a waiting game. She has had cancer since I was 6 year old and I am now 21 years old. She's a fighter thats fo sure but has gotten worse lately. My horses are my escape. I don't like saying it like that but they make things better even if they ain't. But wheather I show or not depends on how my mom is.. I would like to but it isn't a definete thing. These mini's need homes for the soul fact that the kids lost interest. Some of yall have probally heard that same line a hundred times. I can afford these mini's and can give them a great home. What I ment by showing in a year or so...I have Arrow I can show him and keep my others at home and that will be fine with me. I want something I can teach to drive and have a good time with and if I could show them well that's a plus



I have seen the mini's now and they seem fine to me. Fat and happy just not show quility at the time but I have seen some remarkable changes in horses with just a little TLC. They have coggins and everything seems to be in order



And I would be buying them to train and resale they would have a forever home



But also in time I may have more space so that's another thing I was refering to.. I would be able to buy another registered horse later on, if everything permits. Papers have never ment much to me, the main thing about this post was I just wanted to see where yall stood on the matter and what yall might do.. Thanks so much for all the advice, I greatly appreciate it



[/SIZE]


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Go look and if basic health/care is good, I'd say definately consider them! You need an outlet for some stress with your mom's situation. There is little more comforting than a soft nicker, velvet muzzle and a good snuggle into a silky mane. They judge you not, so long as you are kind and good to them.



Maybe you need each other.

I'm in VA........Franklin, about 50 miles SW of Va Beach. Where are you?

Few shows but, a couple in Richmond area. Many are open but great for fun and practice.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bess Kelly said:


> Go look and if basic health/care is good, I'd say definately consider them! You need an outlet for some stress with your mom's situation. There is little more comforting than a soft nicker, velvet muzzle and a good snuggle into a silky mane. They judge you not, so long as you are kind and good to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Thanks! That's the exact reason I love my horses so much. I can have the worst day ever and then go outside with my babies and I forget everything. So when I come back in the house I am refreshed



I am in Covington. Near Roanoke. [/SIZE]


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, gee, what can I say? As I said in another post, I seem to have a knack for saying "This little mini _needs_ me!" Sounds like you may need them, too (and at least minis don't eat much.)


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 1, 2009)

Bunnylady said:


> Oh, gee, what can I say? As I said in another post, I seem to have a knack for saying "This little mini _needs_ me!" Sounds like you may need them, too (and at least minis don't eat much.)



[SIZE=12pt]Yes my feed bill will be slightly lower then with the big horses I had



[/SIZE]


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 2, 2009)

Short answer?

No, I would not buy an unregistered animal.

There are plenty of nice, registered animals around, dirt cheap.

If you buy these animals someone will breed more to fill the hole int he market, remember, if you pay out nothing at all on basic care, $100 is a good price for the result.......

Sorry, but no, not for me.

Now, if these animals were _free_...............................


----------



## raine (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi,

Buy the horse's they need you and you need them, sometimes the registry thing just gets out of hand, a good mini is a good mini no matter what registry it is registered with...or not!

Have fun with them ,surely thats what its all about..


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 2, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt] Thanks everyone![/SIZE]


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the fact that someone posted that these unregistered horses needs homes. Unfortuantly they do, and you may just be the right person to do it. However, if you are looking to make some money once you train them up, I guess depending on your area don't expect to get much more then what you paid. Like everyone has said registered horses are going for dirt cheap right now, and alot of it has to do with so many unregistered horses still be used for breeding. Its sad to say horses in general its like dogs and cats too many are breeding.

I think its great that you want to give them a good home. As someone has mentioned I would get a vet out to make sure these animals are healthy first. But if you are looking to resale them to make money don't expect too, otherwise get registered stock.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 2, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt] I'm not looking to make any money




Just have something to enjoy.[/SIZE]


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 2, 2009)

From what I have read - they very well may be good for you. I hope you didn't take my first post too harsh but for me, papers are a must since I will be showing in AMHA and AMHR as well as breeding. For you, since you are wanting to just have pets mainly and go to the occassional show - they sound like they would apprciate your nice home. 

I welcome you to the minis - you have a very nice grey boy and I saw your potential black and white boy as well. . .I hope you enjoy the minis as much as we do!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 2, 2009)

Katie Guinn said:


> From what I have read - they very well may be good for you. I hope you didn't take my first post too harsh but for me, papers are a must since I will be showing in AMHA and AMHR as well as breeding. For you, since you are wanting to just have pets mainly and go to the occassional show - they sound like they would apprciate your nice home.
> I welcome you to the minis - you have a very nice grey boy and I saw your potential black and white boy as well. . .I hope you enjoy the minis as much as we do!



[SIZE=12pt] Thanks so much. And your first post was fine.. I know where a lot of you are coming from



So it's fine. Thanks so much again. [/SIZE]


----------



## Kawgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I know there are some open shows in VA that have classes for minis, registered or not. And if you really enjoy driving, you might want to try ADS shows and CDEs, papers don't matter there. And I know a lot of people don't like World Class, but I have enjoyed their show more than I did AMHA. That show has been held at the VA horse center in Lexington, VA the last couple of years. I don't know if there is a racing club in VA, but that is fun, too. There are lots of ways to enjoy minis without doing the AMHA or AMHR shows!


----------



## Horse Feathers (Oct 2, 2009)

All AMHA and AMHR can be WCMHA, BUT not all WCMHA can be AMHA or AMHR.


----------



## Little Bits (Oct 2, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and your mother.

I have 2 registered and 2 non registered minis. I don't love the unregistered ones any less because they don't have papers. We have shown at registered and non registered shows. I find the open shows a lot less stressful. Although I find most people are very helpful at both type of shows.

You stated you wanted to have fun and it seems from the responses that that there are plenty of open shows in your area. You already have one registered and you can show him at the registered shows and take they others to non registered shows. Register them with Pinto or WCMHC and have some fun if that's what your looking to do.


----------



## jbrat (Oct 3, 2009)

Paper's are just that. paper

It totally depepnds on what you want.

I totally agree about the over breeding comments! That goes for reg. and non-reg. breeders.

I've seen and own a few very nice grade(non-reg) mini's and they can definately compete with the registered mini's and hold their own. I have a couple grade mini's that will place above the reg. ones in most classes.

Registration papers do have thier place as far as keeping their history in order, but they aren't important to me unless you plan on showing at the breed reg. shows. Or if your planning on breeding. I think all breeders should breed reg. horse to keep track of the history. And if your going to breed a particular horse you should have it reg. with some registry, just to keep track of the lines. It just seems like the responsible thing to do.

I would like to see more open shows for mini's and or a few grade mini class's for the mini's who's paper work isn't in order.

But Its not very favorable to have a grade horse out compete a registered one. Which is why they don't let grade mini's show at the big REG. shows, IMO.

Registered or not they all need TLC.

Do what feels right for you! Go with your gut instinct!

AS far as making profit - Horses are a hobby, something that soothes the soul. Not something that will be likely to make you rich.

Best wishes and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 3, 2009)

I can see where people are coming from when they say papers aren't important, but the point some of us were trying to make is that buying unregistered animals is going to mean that in a lot of cases someone is going to be encouraged to breed again by making a sale.

Now, if these were rescues, no, I would say it makes NO difference, a horse in need, real need, is a horse in need, end of story, but a lot of these animals offered are merely badly bred animals that have no papers and have never had any money spent on their care, therefore _any_ money the breeders get is profit as far as they are concerned!!

I am not saying that is what is happening here, I am just pointing out what happens in a lot of cases.

Registered animals are not selling, and whilst unregistered horse do need homes too, why encourage people to continue breeding them??

As I said, if these animals were free I would feel differently about the whole thing.

As to the question of not allowing unregistered horses at registered shows because we are scared of the competition, forgive me but that is naive of you!!

I would go potty if unregistered animals were allowed at my Breed Show, not because I was scared of being beaten by them but because I have gone to all the expense of registering my animals and breeding them responsibly, to have someone waltz in with an unregistered unknown animal makes a mockery of this, even if it is halfway decent...and I have never actually _seen_ an unregistered animal that was capable of beating the top horses, sorry.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 3, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks to all for the comment's. As I had stated before I am in NO WAY trying to make a profit. These horses will have forever homes with me and be loved. I don't plan on breeding at all.. I just want to have some fun with them and both of us enjoy the others company.[/SIZE]


----------



## SaddleTrail (Oct 3, 2009)

Blessings and prayers for your mama and you ~S~

My baby is a unregistered stud. I do not show him, he is simply my soulmate. I tell him everything, my deepest fears secrets etc. He listens, gives me kisses and I know he wont tell any one else! hehe

All minis need loving homes and if you can supply these minis a good loving home, I say go for it. As long as they are healthy and not to much for you to handle.

They will give you back so much more then you could imagine.

Good luck on what ever you decide to do.


----------



## minimule (Oct 3, 2009)

Then I'd say you have answered your own question. If all you want is a few more to love and care for......BUY THEM! I would.

You buying a few "unregistered" horses isn't going to make that big a difference on those that breed unregistered horses. If it's you buying or someone else they will continue to breed them. Follow your heart and do what you want and think is right.





I only have 1 unregistered horse at the moment and that's because no one finished her paperwork before they left the earth. Her fault? No! And yes, I'd put her up against a lot of registered horses right now.


----------



## jbrat (Oct 3, 2009)

I completely agree with you Rabbit. And I understand why breeders wouldn't want unreg. animals at their shows, except if in Grade(unreg.) class's which I don't see offered anymore.

And I should clarify that a grade mini may not out do a _top_ class show mini. But not all reg. mini's are breeding or show quality nor any better than some of the unreg. mini's, this goes for all breeds of horses.

I don't mean to be naive, and I understand why they aren't welcome, That is an outlet for breeders and_ good_ breeders put alot of $ and time into thier program. but I also know you can put as much $ and time into a non-reg. horse as a reg. and many non-reg horses have great upbringing and care, better than some of the reg. so the $ difference boils down to the cost of the Registration *and the individual circumstance*. And this is why some reg. let or used to let you hardship a horse into a registry.

If you want to show breed shows then yes you must have a registered Horse. If you want the pleasure of having and caring for a horse and maybe doing some local open showing then a grade mini who is healthy, sound and in need of a new home is ok too.

If these mini's need a new home the owner should give you a awesome price on them, $100 isn't much for a healthy sound animal. But better yet since the market is down maybe you can do a 2 for 1 deal since they arent reg.





I'm not trying to be negative about the registries. Just noting that grade horses can be great too if given the chance.

Unfortunately, there will always be someone out there breeding unreg. horses, wether you/we buy them or not.

I look at horses as I do people, as individuals.

FYI: We do not breed. we have several Reg. mini's in both registries. I have 2 awesome grade mini's also, that are always in the ribbons (halter & performance), against all breeds big and small.

Sorry to ruffle any feathers - I don't always type my thoughts in the best way and didn't mean to attack the breed shows or Good breeders.


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 3, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt] Again, thanks so much for everyone's comments. I greatly appreciate where everyone is coming from on the subject at hand. I have decided to take them and they will be here next weekend. I am very excited to have them join my home



I will post pictures to introduce them when they arrive. Thanks again to all. [/SIZE]


----------



## Littleum (Oct 3, 2009)

jbrat said:


> But Its not very favorable to have a grade horse out compete a registered one. Which is why they don't let grade mini's show at the big REG. shows, IMO.


It doesn't have anything to do with the fear that some horse with an unknown x unknown pedigree is going to humilate some blue blood. That's not it at all. Many of the breed's founding stallions and mares are unknown x unknown, or have suspected inaccuracies in their pedigrees, and there are many others who are from "no nothing" pedigrees that didn't produce anything else of value. Honestly, I think a lot of Miniature people secretly dream of finding something amazing for $200 out in a backyard and hardshipping it and having the next superstar.





There was a time back in the 1980s when you could get papers on any horses that met the height requirements. For mares they didn't even have to be under 34" for AMHA- they were called "Foundation/Oversized" (F/OS) and could be pretty dang tall!!!

Anyway, I won't disagree about the wisdom of closing the books to even hardshipping- I'm in camp of "If it's everything we want a Miniature to be, why can't it have papers?"- but I really don't think it's just a matter of the plebians and the aristocrats.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yahoo,can't wait to see them



.


----------



## raine (Oct 3, 2009)

Congratulations and Good luck to you and your new friends,Like was said in an earlier post lets not forget all minis started off un-registered, its almost become a snobbery about the registered horse, There are some dam good unregistered minis out there that could beat the best ....if they were aloud to..




Just my opinion......Mine are registered.. but if one came along that needed a home or i just thought was great i would'nt think twice



anyway good on you have fun and enjoy


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 4, 2009)

If you want to do something differant and fun with your unregistered mare (there's probably going to be some loud groans on this one!), pick your nicest mare and breed her to a nice miniature donkey for a mini-mule! A mini-mule can be registered, can go to certified donkey shows (ok, I am now going to be kicked off this forum, and told to stay on the donkey page where I belong! LOL!), are very cute and sweet too!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Oct 4, 2009)

I had many a unregistered large horse and there are tons of them out there being used- shown- and having a great life and letting their owners enjoy them.

If you are looking for a pet to play with at open shows then I say if they are what you are looking for go for it.

Papers do not make a horse any better or healthier or better cared for. Many horses with papers have lost them in AMHA due to size issues or size of parent issues that does not make them less of a horse.

Of course if breed showing is where you want to end up and your space is limited might want to rethink but many people simply put do not have the money to show breed shows and enjoy parades, open shows, CDE and ADS events there is a lot to do with your minis besides breed them!

I just finsihed the whole thread and saw you bought them CONGRATS cant wait to see picsl.

To those who say purchasing a unregistered horse encourages more to be born I say HOGWASH.. it might but having papers doesnt make someone a breeder and doesnt mean they are doing so responsibly. I have seen plenty of breeders and the horses they produce some double and even triple registered that should not be encouraged to breed more but everyone has different ideas on what is right and what is good.

Sadly the majority still come back to minis being a breed to be bred.


----------



## Katiean (Oct 4, 2009)

Our first mini was a 6 year old mare that was not registered. She is a hair shy of 34". Add what we paid for her to the $600 it costs to hardship her and we are paying the same as if we had bought a registered horse and we do not know what is behind her. We still love her. She just is not one of the cheaper horses because of that hardship fee.


----------



## Keri (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!!

I bought my first mini at a meat auction over 10 years ago for $60. Did open shows, parades and clinics with him. I still own the guy and he has a special place in my heart and barn. He is now 15-16 years old and will pass away at my place when the time comes. He started me in what I do today and I can't thank him enough. So making sure he has the best out of life is the best I can do.


----------



## Marty (Oct 4, 2009)

I work with Chances Miniature Horse Rescue. Some horses come with registration papers and others do not. It makes no difference to us, they all deserve another chance and to be loved. We don't stop them at the door to check their papers. Papers do not make the horse. Papers only document the heritage of that horse. Several of our adoption horses have gone on to make wonderful pets, show horses and driving horses. We have one right now that is being trained for CDE events that we are very proud of.

I see you have an open mind and I like that. There are plenty of shows where you can show your unregistered horse and have fun; and quite honestly if you want to buy up some inexpensive horses to play with and fit and train to drive and improve their future, I think that's great.

Down the line if you feel you would like to then show at a rated show, you'll have your feet wet and experience and can purchase a registered horse eventually. You'll have the best of both worlds. Its a win-win situation. Thank goodness for people like you.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 4, 2009)

In my barn lot I have a BTU son, a Zorro son, a LTD Magic Man daughter, 2 off spring of Tiny Tymes Sureman (many time over National Champion and HOF), 2 girls and one boy by King Lee, of those above 4 are National top ten winners, and one itty bitty unregistered girl from CMHR. The one I love most is, well, all of the above. They are all here for a different purpose and they all do well at what they do, papers or not. Some have ribbons, some do not, but they don't get in the house much so no one sees them any way. They are all the best at what they do!





Congratulations!!


----------



## Vintage (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd like to tack a question on to this. I'm considering getting my first mini, and the one I'm looking at is a 36' gelding. The current owner doesn't know if he is registered, but she said the person she bought him from used to show him in halter and driving. They didn't seem to know much about his past beyond that. I don't think he's pinto but he does have a bald face. I'm not sure if that is a pinto specific trait or not. Any suggestions? I'm mainly looking for a pet and horse experiance. He is broke to ride and drive so I might do a little pony riding business on the side. Thanks!


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 11, 2011)

Vintage said:


> I'd like to tack a question on to this. I'm considering getting my first mini, and the one I'm looking at is a 36' gelding. The current owner doesn't know if he is registered, but she said the person she bought him from used to show him in halter and driving. They didn't seem to know much about his past beyond that. I don't think he's pinto but he does have a bald face. I'm not sure if that is a pinto specific trait or not. Any suggestions? I'm mainly looking for a pet and horse experiance. He is broke to ride and drive so I might do a little pony riding business on the side. Thanks!


This is an old topic from 2009. You would probably get more responses if you started a new topic.


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2011)

What are your goals for the horse? If you do not plan to do registry shows, you probably do not need papers.

If the owner doesn't know whether or not he's registered -- my bet is he is not.

Our first mini was an unregistered colt we gelded and got trained to drive. He's every bit as enjoyable now as he was when we bought him 11 years ago. While his paperwork and show history will never measure up to some of our other horses, his "job" with us requires no registry papers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2011)

The only reason I would say don't buy unregistered is you're supporting the people that can't be bothered. If you're goal is just a pet, go for it. A loving pet or lawn ornament doesn't need papers.

BUT, if you think you even might want to show or breed or be able to resell/place any of them in the future, in order registration paperwork helps.


----------



## ruffian (Apr 11, 2011)

Vintage said:


> I'd like to tack a question on to this. I'm considering getting my first mini, and the one I'm looking at is a 36' gelding. The current owner doesn't know if he is registered, but she said the person she bought him from used to show him in halter and driving. They didn't seem to know much about his past beyond that. I don't think he's pinto but he does have a bald face. I'm not sure if that is a pinto specific trait or not. Any suggestions? I'm mainly looking for a pet and horse experiance. He is broke to ride and drive so I might do a little pony riding business on the side. Thanks!



A horse this size isn't really meant for riding. Have you seen him driving? I've looked at lots of horses that were supposedly broke "before" but hadn't been driven in a while. If this is your first mini (first of many I'm sure!!) it might be nice to have someone with a bit more experience take a look at him before buying. Good luck!


----------

